# How'd you like to be this person?



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I know the blade is traveling away from this guy working as the off-bearer but still…YIKES! I hope he has good ear protection and maybe even a nice life insurance policy.
This is an amazing mill that runs on steam and can cut 80ft logs.
Check it out.


----------



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you this is a very good read with pictures.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Incredible!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish he was wearing a respirator, too.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I just re-read the article and realized that this guy is in NO danger of being cut by the blade unless he carelessly puts his arm or hand into it. And since the edge of the blade nearest to him is serrated but not sharpened, he'd only get mangled a little worse than if he got cut by the actual teeth. In the end, it wouldn't matter much except to his family and whoever had to clean up the mess. YUCK.









Both the off-bearer and the mill head are stationary, and IT IS THE LOG THAT IS MOVING. Imagine that! An 80ft long log is being moved past a blade inside a building that has to be at least twice as long.

But I agree that he does need a respirator. Then again, do you think that the sawdust is too coarse to make breathable dust? After all, they are using a monstrous blade and water cooling to cut the log…
I see dust in the air, but the camera probably wouldn't show any fine dust if there were any. But there's likely lots of breathable dust close to the blade.
It would be nice if the only respirator he needs is plenty of nose hair…inside his nose, that is…LOL.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I worked breifly in a saw mill years ago (man I'm getting old) that had a similar type setup. To say this guy is in NO danger is a little premature. True, the blade only moved in a parrelel line. The wood moves. There are other dangers though. You have to be on your toes at all times.
Sometimes the dogs that hold the logs don't catch correctly and a loading log rolls off the platform.
Rarely, but sometimes, a blade breaks. You wouldn't believe the tension on those things.
You have to be sure to wear boots that don't skid easily. If starting early (as we did), by noon there is a lot of saw dust on the floor, making it a little too easy to loose your footing, which could send you towards the blade.
The mill I worked in (around 19 years ago), we were required to wear hard hat, gloves, respirator, and goggles.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Forgot I wanted to add a very important detail. The mill I worked at was run by deisel engines. I'm not THAT old.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just another of the jobs that isn't for the faint of heart ;-))


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool Job!!!


----------



## GMotichka (Oct 31, 2010)

I visited this mill a few years ago. VERY interesting. One thing is sure - No OSHA here.
One thing I found incredible - When I was there, they had a log in the pond that had been there for over 50 years. Because of being in the water the entire time no rotting occurs.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I could probably still figure out a way to break that blade.

Powerful squirrels spinning it though!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lane,

Thanks for posting this story. That is a very special mill. Good to see it is still in operation. I had a tour of the CA Thayer a couple of years ago in San Francisco. Very nice ship and they have done an excellent job restoring her. I go back and tour the ship with her new masts and rigging
once it is completed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Why is he leaving a long in the pond that long? Waiting for a special project ? ;-))


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

I would like to see inside that log. Looking at the ripels on the outside it should be some real nice figure.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice info….love to see these old machines still doing their job after all this time….just goes to show what can be done with some decent manufacturing and a bit of maintenance on the user's part. Sad to think that most of us have had a tool go bad and die in months or just a few years… while this one outlasts lifetimes. I'll bet you don't see any plastic on a machine like this…..nor would any of the original parts say made in China….go figure.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Pretty cool!

A quick youtube search produced this video.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

all i can say is ow if you got hit.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you also for posting this….. I went to the website and viewed the presentation…. Just fantastic !
I like John, have been on the Thayer in SF, several years ago, but can just imagine replacing the mast. 
I go up to Oregon every once in awhile and now I plan to make sure I take a tour through this fantastic mill!

Thanks again


----------

